

Music Animation Machine Notation - acqq
http://www.musanim.com/mam/closer.html

======
acqq
For examples see <http://www.musanim.com/watch/>

J. S. Bach's Air on a G-string, from his 3rd orchestral suite in D major on
youtube (just for convenience, note that vimeo has better quality of his
videos): <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2j-frfK-yg>

Or Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, 1st movement, Allegro I've listened and compared my
impression to the animation and now I see, even when looking at it the most
interesting parts are not obvious _to see_ but to hear:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QHzI5HmXl4>

